# AEBS stroker kit + turbo????



## Spec V 2 fast (Jul 26, 2005)

I own an 05 spec V, I was just curious to know what kind of horsepower youd be looking at if you got a stroker kit and lets say a turbonetics turbo charger for a 350z.

that must be something awfully fun to drive. anyone have both of these around here or know of anyone?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

avoid the AEBS kit. it's basically proven to be complete crap.

For a good stroker kit, you'd be looking at the JUN, in which case, you might as well just get a motor built, sleeved, head work, cams, valvetrain, etc....because the decent/good stroker kits=10k+

Just the TN kit, with nismo exhaust and plenum spacer, I'm around 390-400whp. However, I've got a motor being built to the hilt that will be able to handle up to 1300whp. So......when that's done (hopefully by September), and the accompanying mods go with it.....BEASTLY.


----------



## rdlviper (Jan 23, 2006)

We are making about 400+ whp on the Turbonetics kit on the Modified Mag project 350z. 
We have been considering the JUN kit to go along with the turbo, but at this point, it would simply cost too much in drivetrain parts (custom ones!) to ever support the level of power we'd be making. Its just not worth it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Rob.......Really, the drivetrain (minus clutch obviously) can handle incredible amounts of power....especially the driveshaft.

on my build, I'm just going with a triple plate carbon clutch...MAYBE upgrade the axles at best. Otherwise, that's about it. And I'll be pushing about 700 daily


----------

